# Deeluxe Boots?



## ChelseaEC93 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

Last season I decided to get my own gear cause I decided I loved snowboarding. Got in 3 full days unfortunately still wasn't linking turns. Anyway I had a pair of Burton boots with the Speed Dial which sucks and broke. So I got gifted a pair of Deeluxe ID Lara PF Snowboard Boots. No reviews anywhere on these, anyone have comments on them? Trying to figure out if they are too stiff or good for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ChelseaEC93 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Last season I decided to get my own gear cause I decided I loved snowboarding. Got in 3 full days unfortunately still wasn't linking turns. Anyway I had a pair of Burton boots with the Speed Dial which sucks and broke. So I got gifted a pair of Deeluxe ID Lara PF Snowboard Boots. No reviews anywhere on these, anyone have comments on them? Trying to figure out if they are too stiff or good for me.
> 
> Thanks!


I've had a few pairs of Deeluxe now, and although never the ID Lara PF's, I do have the Rough Diamond which are essentially a one-off of the ID model. Pretty much I've found Deeluxe boots to be on the stiffer side in general. But it's not really a bad thing. They take longer to break in but also much longer to break down. I had a pair of Celsius boots that felt great after a week of riding, but broke down so much by the end of the season that I couldn't ride in them anymore. I've been on my current Deeluxe for all of last season, probably 50 days on the mountain and another 20 or more hiking rail sessions, and they still look brand new. They're the most durable boots I've ever owned. 

Also, stiff boots may be better suited for your riding style. They'll be good for everything but jibbing. 

I think Deeluxe's speed lace system is the best I've ever come across. I say if they fit, keep them. They're a high quality boot.


----------



## ChelseaEC93 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks- very helpful. What do you think about heat molding them?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The PF aren't heat moldable. It's the "Performance Flex" liner. I have the same liner in mine. Honestly, I think the heel pocket in these is better than what you can get in a heat moldable liner.


----------



## ChelseaEC93 (Dec 28, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## BigFootCarver (Aug 24, 2016)

You have the PF Liner, did they pack out at all? I am in-between size 31 and 30.5. The 31 feels like I am at the end but when I stress test them, my foot will move forward a few inches. The 30.5 my foot fits in but I feel that my toes are pretty much crammed in there... If they pack out, the 30.5 will fit just fine... 

Also, I ordered a 30.5 Thermo Flex Deeluxe Boot and my foot didn't even come close to fitting in there.. Its tough when you are in-between sizes...


----------

